# Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011



## Galford (27. Juni 2011)

*Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Quelle:
SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED Legends & Speedhunters DLC Packs Coming to PC

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED Legends & Speedhunters DLC Packs Coming to PC


Die beiden DLCs für Shift 2 Unleashed - "Speedhunters" und "Legends" - werden auf dem PC *kostenlos* sein und am *30. Juni 2011* erscheinen. Mehr Infos unter den Links oben.




> Today we’ve got some very exciting news…the *SHIFT 2* UNLEASHED *Legends* and *Speedhunters* DLC Packs are coming to PC players around the world at no charge!
> 
> Beginning June 30th, the DLC packs will be available to download, for free, from *Origin.com*. In case you missed it: the Legends Pack features a dozen *cars* and 5 new *tracks* from racing's golden age, and the Speedhunters Pack added two new game modes - *Drag* and *Standing Mile* - as well as 14 new vehicles to try against your friends for epic *Autolog* battles.


 

Die genaue Intallationsanweisung findet ihr auch unter dem Link (falls ihr das Spiel neu erwerben wollt). Man braucht allerdings ein installiertes Origin. 

Oder hier die Installation für bereits *gekaufte* Vollversionen:



> *Already owns Shift 2 Unleashed:*
> 1. Find/Navigate to DLC product details page on *store.origin.com*
> 2. From Overlay, select version of base game to add to cart:
> a. Packaged (purchased on disc from a retailer)
> ...


 

(Das Herunterladen und die Installation ist jetzt natürlich noch nicht möglich) 

Der Sammelthread bei PCGH:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...elthread-shift-2-unleashed-need-speed-86.html



Update 30.06.2011:

*Der DLC ist erschienen und kann jetzt über Origin bezogen werden.*


----------



## TheMF6265 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

juhu, so muss das!
war richtig sauer, dass die nicht auf PC kommen, meine Freunde auf Xbox konnten das schon die ganze Zeit zocken  aber so ists umso besser.
Es geht einfach nichts über PC, die Konsoleros legen so viel Geld für Crap auf den Tisch


----------



## mephimephi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

die Dlcs werden bestimmt super, nur stört das ea origin dabei, es wird einem ja fast aufgezwungen, mal gucken was die Leute sagen die schon bei Steam meckern.


----------



## Vasili8181 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Super Sache


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Das sind mal sehr gute Nachrichten


----------



## Terminator2 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Klasse, wofür die armen Konsoleros bezahlen müssen bekommen wir für umsonst


----------



## El Sativa (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

NAIN, dat is doch wohl nich wahr. die von ea wollen wirklich auf unser geld verzichten? haben die nen samariter in den vorstand gewählt? sind die aktienkurse so gut oder haben die einfach den preis nicht draufgepatscht? oder haben die etwa von den usern gehört, das die publisher nicht grade den besten ruf haben und wollen dagegen was unternehmen? 
ach mir egal, solange diese form der preispolitik weiter betrieben wird.
aber mal ohne diese leute zu verhohnepiepeln; das is mal richtig gut. so verliert das kürzel "DLC" seinen schrecken......fast.


----------



## Terminator2 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

*Shift 2 für Konsole:
(aktuelle Preise von Amazon)

60€
+30€ für alle 3 DLC's
______
= 90€

Shift 2 für PC:

30€
+0€ für alle 3 DLC's
_______
= 30€ für genau das gleiche.


Die Konsoleros lassen sich aber auch billig abzocken und merkens scheinbar nichtmal LOL  

*Von den 60€ kauf ich mir lieber noch ein weiteres Vollpreisspiel!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

EA Überrascht uns pc`ler mal zur abwechslung mit was gutem


----------



## norse (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

@Terminator2  Shift 2 für PC kostet bei amazon nur 30 €


----------



## alm0st (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Also das hatte ich mal überhaupt nicht erwartet  Auch wenns wohl unterschwellige Werbung für Origin ist - trotzdem sehr geil


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Das ist ja mal ne positve Überaschung!
Freut mich sehr. Der Hauptgrund ist sicher das sie Origin unters Volk bringen wollen. Aber egal, hab ich und EA einen Nutzen von der Aktion.


----------



## Terminator2 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*



Terminator2 schrieb:


> *Shift 2 für Konsole:
> (aktuelle Preise von Amazon)
> 
> 60€
> ...


 


Da ich darauf hingewiesen wurde hier die Korrektur.

Sowas wäre doch mal einen Artikel wert, diese enorme Abzocke der Konsolenspieler.
Wäre dies nur EINMAL umgekehrt der Fall würde es hier einen rießen Aufschrei geben, mit täglichen News dazu und Interview mit den Verantwortlichen und so weiter.

Die müssen 3x so viel bezahlen, für das allergleiche Spiel ***


*


FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> EA Überrascht uns pc`ler mal zur abwechslung mit was gutem


 
Schau dir Battlefield 3 an, da bekommen wir PCler auch exklusive Features und die Konsoleros müssen sich ganz hinten anstellen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

@Terminator2___Ja das stimmt aber EA hat auch einiges wieder gutzumachen,soviel müll wie
sie abgeliefert haben!


----------



## Sp3cht (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Guter zug von EA, die sch**** konsoleros werden ja von allen seiten gepusht, da ist es gut dass wir nun auch was vom kuchen abkriegen.


----------



## Terminator2 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Wo werden Konsolen bitte gepusht?

Die Grafik ist bei jedem Titel runtergedreht, das Spiel ist 20€ teurer, es fehlen viele PC-Exklusive Spiele.

Ich finde das ziemlich bemitleidenswert.

Der PC wird gepusht, siehe Crysis 2, da haben wir am PC eine viel bessere Optik, ebenso Battlefield 3, Dirt 3, alle guten Titel eben.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters und Legends DLC für PC kostenlos am 30. Juni 2011*

Zwar ein wenig OT hat aber mit Origin zu tun-
Was ich blöd finde ist das in Origin, "ab 18" Titel NUR zwischnen 23:00 und 6:00 gekauft werden kann. In Steam ist das meiner Meinung nach anders.


----------

